# Jsoup Login auf Schulserver



## schoolforlife (18. Jun 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich versuche mittels Jsoup, mich auf dem Schulserver anzumelden, um Zugriff auf den Vertretungsplan zu bekommen. Eigentlich sollte der Quelltext des Vertretungsplans ausgegeben werden, aber stattdessen bekomme ich nur den der Login-Seite.

Login-Seite: 
http://www.aeg.rt.bw.schule.de/aktuelles/vertretungsplan/v-plan/​Seite, auf die ich Zugriff haben möchte: 
http://www.aeg.rt.bw.schule.de/aktuelles/vertretungsplan/v-plan/ks2/​

```
import org.jsoup.Connection;
import org.jsoup.Connection.Method;
import org.jsoup.Jsoup;
import org.jsoup.nodes.Document;
import java.io.IOException;

public class Login
{
    public static void main() throws IOException
    {
       Connection.Response res = Jsoup.connect("http://www.aeg.rt.bw.schule.de/index.php/login/do_login/")  // An diese URL werden die Daten zur Anmeldung geschickt
               .data("benutzername", "uName", "passwort", "uPassword")  // Hier wären dann die Daten eingetragen
               .method(Method.POST)
               .execute();
        Document doc = res.parse();
        String sessionId = res.cookie("CONCRETE5");    // Name des Cookies
        Document doc2 = Jsoup.connect("http://www.aeg.rt.bw.schule.de/aktuelles/vertretungsplan/v-plan/ks2/")  // das wäre der Link zu dem Vertretungsplan
                   .cookie("CONCRETE5", sessionId)
                   .get();
        System.out.println(doc2); // Hier sollten dann im Optimalfall die Seite mit den Feldern ausgedruckt werden
         
   }

}
```


----------



## httpdigest (18. Jun 2018)

Also ein Fehler ist schonmal, dass du in dem Aufruf von Connection.data(String...) die Parameternamen und die Werte vertauscht hast. Zuerst kommt der Name und dann der Wert.
Also eher so: `.data("uName", "benutzername", "uPassword", "passwort")`


----------



## schoolforlife (18. Jun 2018)

Wow, danke schonmal dafür. Das habe ich übersehen.
Ich habe das jetzt mal umgeändert, aber das Probleme besteht weiterhin.


----------



## httpdigest (18. Jun 2018)

Na, hast du dir denn schonmal in den Chrome DevTools (bzw. entsprechender Äquivalente anderer Browser) oder noch besser Wireshark angeguckt, was genau wie gesendet, empfangen und verarbeitet wird, wenn der Request abgeschickt wird?
Wenn du das hast, ist der Rest eigentlich nur noch API von JSoup lesen und den Request/Response-Zyklus nachbilden.


----------

